# Light brown vomit?



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Rem didn't eat his dinner last night, which is unusual for him, but otherwise seemed fine - playing, drinking water etc. This morning he ran straight to the pad and poo'd. A normal one at first, then a loose one. After I cleaned that up he started vomiting. If it had been yellow/bile I would not have been surprised since he hadn't eaten dinner, but it was light brown liquid :blink:. He did it on a fresh pad, so I'm bringing it with us to the vet in a few minutes (they open at 11). He threw up 3 times in a row, then a break, then once more, all light brown liquid. It doesn't smell like feces so I'm telling myself not to panic, but it really doesn't seem normal to me at all. Alvar's been sniffing at him like he smells weird.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anne - I hope everything will be okay. How old is Rem? Happy you're going to the vet. When Tyler spits up clear stuff I'm not worried but that would concern me. Did he eat anything different in the day or so before...any snack, food or chewy?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Please keep us updated, saying little prayers that everything is Ok for little Rem.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's so worrisome when dogs do that. I hope he feels better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry Rem isn't feeling well but its good your going to the vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee-Hope It Not Bad News. Ill Check back to see how Rem Did At the vets.*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Anne - I hope everything will be okay. How old is Rem? Happy you're going to the vet. When Tyler spits up clear stuff I'm not worried but that would concern me. Did he eat anything different in the day or so before...any snack, food or chewy?


Thanks Sue, Rem is 7 months old now, no unusual food or treats recently. We're in the waiting room now...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor puppy! Let us know how he is, please.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for Rem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope Rem feels better soon.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Checking in on Rem...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

They took X-rays and there's no blockage, thank goodness! Temp is normal. He got fluids and famotidine. He'll be taking that as well as metronidazole for several days and will have a bland diet to go with it. The vet thinks he should start to feel better later today/tomorrow (if not then back we go). Hopefully just a random upset tummy/reflux, still makes me :smstarz:. Poor baby is definitely not his bouncy rambunctious self right now :smcry:

On the up side the vet tech loved him and said he was a total angel while they did everything...


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry rem is not feeling well


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the well wishes :grouphug: Rem seems to be feeling a bit better now. He gobbled up a little bit of chicken and has been giving me a "more please" kind of look. We'll take it slow.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh glad it was nothing serious and that he's already starting to feel better!! ( That would have seriously concerned me too!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad he's perking up. Just take it slow with food for now. They're trying to scare us to death -- I think it's a Maltese conspiracy.:w00t::blink:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Rem is feeling a little better. They do give you a run for you money....don't they. :yes:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Glad he's perking up. Just take it slow with food for now. They're trying to scare us to death -- I think it's a Maltese conspiracy.:w00t::blink:


I think Rem may be on of the ringleaders in this conspiracy :smstarz: since coming home in December he's had a double ear infection, kennel cough, was bit by another dog at daycare, fell off my lap and got a bruise on his back and now this :smscare2:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy Rem is feeling a little better. They do give you a run for you money....don't they. :yes:


Yes they do! :smstarz:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hey Rem!! You Stay Well. Yogi**
*Glad Hes Back on thr right Track Mom!!!! Nickee in Pa**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like it was just a hiccup! Hope so.
I am assuming you did the Bile Acids test earlier w/him? 
Sending kisses to the baby!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

*Ulcer?*

I just went throught the same thing with Truman. He threw up a brownish liquid 3 times in a couple minutes on Sunday and he hadn't eaten anything brown in several days. Then about a week later he threw up bright red blood. His xrays and blood tests came back normal. The vet thinks is could be an ulcer so he is on meds for that and seems to be doing better. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

LAL said:


> I just went throught the same thing with Truman. He threw up a brownish liquid 3 times in a couple minutes on Sunday and he hadn't eaten anything brown in several days. Then about a week later he threw up bright red blood. His xrays and blood tests came back normal. The vet thinks is could be an ulcer so he is on meds for that and seems to be doing better. Fingers crossed.


Oh no! That must have been terrifying! I'm glad Truman is starting to feel better now though.

If Rem has an ulcer too then I'm guessing the famotidine they put him on will help...at least for the next few days...now I'm off to do some research and maybe call his vet...


----------

